# wanting to make sure i got everything covered before i start,,please read and help



## big dago (Jan 9, 2017)

im going to do my first batch of summer sausage and snack sticks cold smoke style.
what i was pretty much told to do is the following:
also i have bout the seasoning that i like from my butcher who cold smokes as well and it has the pink cure.
and im doing a 20 pound batches
mix all the deer meat and pork (i have the ratio she gave me )
mix seasoning and cure (sure cure) in 1 to 1.5 cups of water and mix till all seasoning is dissolved and pour in meat mixer.
stuff in my casings.
put in fridge over night
put in smoke house, start cold smoke generator let smoke 10 hours for summer sausage 6 to 8 hours for snack sticks
keep smoker under 90 degrees.
take out of smoker and hang in well vented area for at least 20 to 21 days to let the cure do all the work
while hanging wipe down with baking soda and water mix to keep mold from forming
vacuum seal and put in freezer.
AM I MISSING ANYTHING....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






?

thanks for all the help.!!


----------

